# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  La mesa voladora

## jrg901

Hola estoy iniciando en el mundo de la mágia, pero a mi siempre me gustó los trucos con objetos, la cosa es que cuando vi el truco de la *mesa voladora* me facinó, he visto que la venden en ebay, ¿Alguien ha hecho el truco de la mesa voladora? ¿es dificil para un principiante?
Gracias

----------


## lossar

la verdad es que me tienes intrigado, por un lado pones un anuncio para vender una mesa voladora, luego preguntas por ella en el subforo de escenario, y ahora en el de magia de cerca. Mi intriga radia en saber si lo vas a poner en algun subforo mas

----------


## MagDani

De Ja vú   

Pues si Lossar tambien lo ha colgado en magia de Salón y escena




> Vamos a ver esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, no es que tengas pocos mensajes para poder vender en el foro, es que preguntas por el uso de algo que luego dices que ya tienes.
> "Te han pillao con el carrito del helao"
> 
> ¿Si ya la tienes porque preguntas por la facilidad de su uso? Prueba la y nos lo cuentas tu... 
> 
> Te lo voy a preguntar yo (que no la tengo) a ti: ¿es fácil de usar la que tu tienes?
> 
> 
> PD. Cuidado que Lossar esta en todo

----------

